# Can tortoises jump?



## tortoishell (Oct 17, 2016)

So this is a very random question, but j was watching my tortoise outside and he climbed over a stick. I've never seen a tortoise jump, but can they do something similar?


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 17, 2016)

They're accomplished climbers and a face-plant is not uncommon as a means of descent, but no they don't jump.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 17, 2016)

They can do a lunge thingy that looks kind of like a jump. When my tortoise is really angry or startled, she will lunge away from me by pushing with her back legs, resulting in a sort of "jump" lurch thingy. But no, they can't truly jump.


----------



## Angi (Nov 2, 2016)

I have one that has mastered the stairs  . He now has to stay in a pen where he can't get to them.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 2, 2016)

no jumping so beds & trampolines are useless to them


----------



## Nancyasmar (Nov 2, 2016)

Angi said:


> I have one that has mastered the stairs  . He now has to stay in a pen where he can't get to them.


Haha mine also it climb everything haha


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 3, 2016)

Angi said:


> I have one that has mastered the stairs  . He now has to stay in a pen where he can't get to them.


My Greek is very good at steps. He lives outdoors, but gets up the steps into the house if I'm not careful. 

More than once, I have found him in the dining room or kitchen.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 4, 2016)

No, torts do not jump.


----------

